# .22 scope



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

what is the best power for a .22 LR scope, im in the market.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

3x-9x is alright but larger is better for longer distance shooting, say 50 yards. I think a 6-12 or something around there would do better but dont go overboard on the cost.


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

what brand? I really dont want to get a tasco, because ive heard they are kind of cheap and flimsy from people at gun shows and stuff. anything up to about $60.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

you know i've heard that tascos are cheap too but then again i think when we think tasco we think 10 dollar 4x all plastic scope. its hard to reccomend what company because a lot of different places have very limited and different selections. A lot of companies have 50 dollar 3-9's, made from metal. I would suggest getting any one of these.


----------



## texasguy (Jun 17, 2004)

I just bought a Beeman 3x-9x that I really like.

But simmons makes a 3-9 for 50 bucks that I saw in the cabelas shooting catalog that I think would be better. I know Cabelas is terribly overpriced. What do you think is better?
(After all, Beeman makes airguns. Who wants an airgun scope for their bada$$ tactical 10/22?!?!?!)


----------



## DeerHead12 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a Henry .22 lever action and I just bought a Simmons 3-9x32 scope for 40$ and it works great.


----------

